# Your opinion about Nowitzkis hairstyle?



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

This guy is not a human being but as a German I love him! 
One week ago I found myself laughing after reading a quotation of Mark Cuban in which he criticized Dirks hairstyle and even called it untidy and said that there has to be found a solution! 
I like thise hairstyle, sure it's untidy but it's a kind of trademark of Dirkules!


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

u know, the nba's all about the hair. kobe cut it, and, well, i wouldn't say he's bad now, but just no where as good as before, and dirk and nash grew it, and now they dominate. just my thoughts, i dun know - i like dirks hair!


----------



## AFRO-thunder (Apr 11, 2003)

in the NBA, hair are one of just few ways to express your personal style.

some years ago, all ballers had short hair, but in the late 90'ies things began to spread up. personally I think that there are few white men that look good with a bald head and fewer lokk good wearing corn rows. so nowitzki and nash did the only thing to be other than the mass which looks kinda OK - the grew their hair!


I like their style, my hair are long too


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

haha ohh man you look stoned


----------



## AFRO-thunder (Apr 11, 2003)

thx a lot, but when I'm stoned I get white(whiter than I am now) all over the face and my eyes get really small:hurl:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

dirks hair now is a LOT better then that military look, no mas that look dirk.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

BOTH him and nash need a hair cut!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hOnDo</b>!
> BOTH him and nash need a hair cut!


there would look really weird with there hairs different..i am so used to seeing them with the long hair that it dont even bother me anymore i like it now..


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

both guys could use a little trim, but if they keep on winnning i really don't care


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Nah dude, Dirk defines nasty hair and Nash just needs to cover his receding hairline.


----------

